# The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all,

Danny (Vitulla) and I would like to start a group buy on The World of the Habano Book. If you haven't heard about it yet, see my thread (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3-world-habano-book-launched.html#post3766156)

Price will be $30.00 + actual shipping, (minimum 5 orders per group buy)

I will provide you with what shipping options and prices are available upon confirmation.

If you don't have an address in your profile, make sure to PM me, rest assured anyone giving me there address, it will not be given out to anyone for any reason.

Please post your name and quantity, I'm assuming we will have a longer list than books available so I can see this becoming a re-occurring buy.

Thanks to the great Mods for allowing me to do this.

1. WyldKnyght
2.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)

Does this mean you can do first order?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 1. WyldKnyght
> 2. Cartey (1)
> 3. jphank (1)
> 4. MxRacerCam (1)
> ...


Yup, I'll wait for more, as ordering now won't make a difference here in Canada, no postal service on the weekend.

I'll put an order in on Sunday. I'll PM everyone on the list details.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention, if your address is not in your profile PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yup, I'll wait for more, as ordering now won't make a difference here in Canada, no postal service on the weekend.
> 
> I'll put an order in on Sunday. I'll PM everyone on the list details.


Awesome


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in....
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, this is what I get for going to fast, those who have posted already I will honor the price, I need to up it $5, as I will need to pickup supplies for shipping.

If anyone has an issue or feels this is unfair please let me know.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Just secured 12 books...can get more


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> Just secured 12 books...can get more


Sweet!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

On phone but please put me down for two at the new price, also willing to help cover costs for those who already signed up but can't afford the extra $5


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> On phone but please put me down for two at the new price, also willing to help cover costs for those who already signed up but can't afford the extra $5


Thanks Brad, I have it covered.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. skfr518 (2)


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Group Buy 1 (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk

Group Buy 2 (Date TBD, Vitulla)

First purchase will be made on Sunday 2012/12/30, so I will be PM'img everyone on the list between now and Saturday to work out logistics. 

No worries if you can't get in now, Danny (Vitulla) will do the 2nd purchase in the new year, and we will keep this goign as long as there are people who want the book and supplies are available to us.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk

Would like to update to two books.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Now that's nice helping all your friends at Puff like that!
Well done men!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Group Buy 1 (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)*
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk

*Group Buy 2 (Date TBD, Vitulla)*
1.

First purchase will be made on Sunday 2012/12/30, so I will be PM'img everyone on the list between now and Saturday to work out logistics.

No worries if you can't get in now, Danny (Vitulla) will do the 2nd purchase in the new year, and we will keep this goign as long as there are people who want the book and supplies are available to us.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that's nice helping all your friends at Puff like that!
> Well done men!


There's only so much I can do from where I am, so when I can help, I'm in!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do I need to sign up for GB2? Looks like mine got left off at some point, thanks again Craig!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dont know if you want an ongoing list or to split it up to the 2 different buys. So, I'll give it a go like this but feel free to correct it if you prefer a different format. I'm assuming GB 1 is full?

Group Buy 1 (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk

Group Buy 2 (Date TBD, Vitulla)
1. skfr518 (2)
2. SoCalOCMatt


Edit: Re-added Brad


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)*
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)

First purchase will be made on Sunday 2012/12/30, so I will be PM'img everyone on the list between now and Saturday to work out logistics.

No worries if you can't get in now, Danny (Vitulla) will do the 2nd purchase in the new year, and we will keep this going as long as there are people who want the book and supplies are available to us.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Do I need to sign up for GB2? Looks like mine got left off at some point, thanks again Craig!


Sorry for the confusion, GB1 is still open, GB2 is for people that want to wait... I've update to clear it up


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1)


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1) 
12. bazookajoe8 (1)


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1)
12. bazookajoe8 (1) 
13. zlc410 (1)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1) 
12. bazookajoe8 (1)
13. ZLC410 (1)


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Put me down too please for 1. I'm on my phone


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1) 
12. bazookajoe8 (1)
13. ZLC410 (1)
14. Gojohnnygo (1)


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Rays98GoVols (1)
7. protekk (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. 2. SoCalOCMatt (1)
10. V-ret (1)
11. Motrix (1) 
12. bazookajoe8 (1)
13. ZLC410 (1)
14. Gojohnnygo
15. Slap1914 (1)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> *Group Buy 1 (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)*
> 1. WyldKnyght
> 2. Cartey (2)
> 3. jphank (1)
> ...


Not sure how but my name seems to have been dropped from the list??? If I can't get back in to buy number 1 please get me into the second one....

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (1)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
*6. Marcm15 (1)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Marcm15 said:


> Not sure how but my name seems to have been dropped from the list??? If I can't get back in to buy number 1 please get me into the second one....
> 
> 1. WyldKnyght
> 2. Cartey (1)
> ...


because this thing is going crazy fast and people are posting minutes from each other adding their name to same spot. full list should be as follows (as long as no one adds while im typing)

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1) 
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I want in but I am on my Ipad. Will PM you my addy.

thanks,

Bart


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I want in but I am on my Ipad. Will PM you my addy.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Bart


does that mean you cant copy and paste, hahaha

Group Buy 1 OPEN (2012/12/30, WyldKnyght)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1) 
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1) 
18. crgcpro (1)


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL I can but it's a pain the azz! Thanks!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I will also double check after I close it up.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected]rky426 (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)
21. Bunner(1)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Re: The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)
21. Bunner(1)
22. shuckins (1)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Just to give everyone an idea, I believe worse case for shipping, from here to Washington or California is running about $27.00 for shipping for 1 book.

Just confirm the book is 12" X 9" and weighs 2.9lbs...

I need to start hoarding large boxes LOL thank god for Christmas...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Your local book store is gonna think you've gone batty. Lol


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

I can personally deliver 1 copy next week to any brothers in South Florida. Flying down to Florida (Ft Lauderdale), staying in Hollywood and leaving from Miami. Arrive 26th, Leave 29th on cruise.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If it helps any, I think us So-Cal people are willing to combine shipments, and we can get together to hand them out.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Would WA people like to group together too? I see a few WA brothers here!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Which ever way is best for you guys, if grouping them save you guys money all the better.

Not only am I going to get some resources out, I'm going to get fellow puffers together... WOOHOO


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cartey said:


> Would WA people like to group together too? I see a few WA brothers here!


Cartey, Ninja and skfr518 are all in WA


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

jphank said:


> If it helps any, I think us So-Cal people are willing to combine shipments, and we can get together to hand them out.


jphank, SoCalOkMatt, Motrix, are all in CA


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> I can personally deliver 1 copy next week to any brothers in South Florida. Flying down to Florida (Ft Lauderdale), staying in Hollywood and leaving from Miami. Arrive 26th, Leave 29th on cruise.


Lopezoscar03 is in FL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

jphank said:


> If it helps any, I think us So-Cal people are willing to combine shipments, and we can get together to hand them out.





WyldKnyght said:


> jphank, SoCalOkMatt, Motrix, are all in CA


You guys would save about 50% on shipping together


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Can you put me down for one in the second buy?

Also if it would be cheaper to ship multiple books together l would be willing to group with others close by and drop ship from here.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

J. Drew said:


> Can you put me down for one in the second buy?
> 
> Also if it would be cheaper to ship multiple books together l would be willing to group with others close by and drop ship from here.


Will do


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

It may be cheaper to send a bunch of books to a few people in the states and then have them send to other places in the US. Because this is a book, we can use the "media mail" designation and it takes longer but it is incredibly cheap


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> It may be cheaper to send a bunch of books to a few people in the states and then have them send to other places in the US. Because this is a book, we can use the "media mail" designation and it takes longer but it is incredibly cheap


I'm open to any scenario, I'm not in it to make money, just help out fellow puffers.

Our Post system here is brutal, we don't have any flat rates, anything over 1/2" is considered a box


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Depending on the thickness of the book, here's the standard size boxes I can get...

Large:
15 in. x 12 in. x 3-3/4 in.
Probably 2 or 3 books

Extra-Large:
15-3/4 in. x 12 in. x 8-1/2 in.
probably 4 or 5 books


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

the biggest problem is the weight...


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll probably be up in Montreal before I go back to SoCal, I can probably bring some back with me, were they printed in cuba


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

hawesg said:


> I'll probably be up in Montreal before I go back to SoCal, I can probably bring some back with me, were they printed in cuba


I believe so, you have to get it from Habanos dealers.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> I believe so, you have to get it from Habanos dealers.


Given that I live in America with a student visa I don't think I should fly back with a bunch, let me check my scheduled, I think I have to drive yo upstate NY to do something I could mail them to socal from there


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in!

Re: The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)
21. Bunner(1)
22. shuckins (1)
23. Dark Rose (1)


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

If possible, I'd like in... If this continues in the following year.
Thanks for taking on such a arduous task fellas. :thumb:


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> I can personally deliver 1 copy next week to any brothers in South Florida. Flying down to Florida (Ft Lauderdale), staying in Hollywood and leaving from Miami. Arrive 26th, Leave 29th on cruise.


sent you a pm my friend. hopefully we can meet up


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in Boston. Anyone want to split shipping?


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Would also like to get in on this if I'm still able.

Re: The World of the Habano Book (Group Buy)
1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)
21. Bunner(1)
22. shuckins (1)
23. Dark Rose (1)
24. jaypulay (1)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> If possible, I'd like in... If this continues in the following year.
> Thanks for taking on such a arduous task fellas. :thumb:


Do you want in now or wait until next year, this one is till open for today, closing it up tonight.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

slap1914 said:


> I'm in Boston. Anyone want to split shipping?


You and splattttt are both in MA


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone in BC? Specifically the lower mainland? 

Would like to save on shipping if possible.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

1. WyldKnyght
2. Cartey (2)
3. jphank (1)
4. MxRacerCam (1)
5. [email protected] (2)
6. Marcm15 (1)
7. Rays98GoVols (1)
8. skfr518 (2)
9. protekk (1)
10. SoCalOCMatt (1)
11. V-ret (1)
12. Motrix (1)
13. bazookajoe8 (1)
14. ZLC410 (1)
15. usrower321 (1)
16. Gojohnnygo
17. Slap1914 (1)
18. crgcpro (1)
19. Lopezoscar03 (1)
20. The Ninja (1)
21. Bunner(1)
22. shuckins (1)
23. Dark Rose (1)
24. jaypulay (1)

GB1 CLOSED

Anyone who missed out can sign up for GB2 now which will be in the new year.

PM's have been sent out to the above list and order will be placed tomorrow night, and I'll be posting updates on this thread.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a quick reminder for those who have not sent payment, please do so today, I'll be placing the order for all confirmed orders tonight.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello, I placed the order tonight for 29 books, I will keep everyoen posted as soon as I have any new info from the supplier...

WyldKnyght 2
cartey	2
jphank	1
MxRacerCam	1
[email protected] 2
Marcm15	1
Rays98GoVols	1
skfr518	2
protekk	1
SoCalOCMatt	1
V-Ret	1
Motrix	1
bazookajoe8	1
zlc410	2
usrower321	2
Gojohnnygo	1
Slap1914	1
crgcpro	2
Aninjaforallseasons	1
Bunner 2
shuckins 1


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a quick heads up at where this is at.

I called my supplier and they are awaiting a delivery from Habano House which unfortunately is closed for the holidays and will not be open until after January 1st.

I'm sorry if this causes any inconveniences. 

I'll post another update as soon as I get more info.

Craig


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

No worries, Thanks for the heads up


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like I missed out on this, but If there is going to be another I would like to get 2.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

php007 said:


> Looks like I missed out on this, but If there is going to be another I would like to get 2.


Vitulla will be starting GB2 in the new year.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I have emailed the company and requested an update to my order and will post as soon as I hear back.

Thank you all for your patience.

Craig


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

I just talked to a Customer Service Rep, it looks like they will have the books in tomorrow and will be sending them out shortly afterwards, unfortunately I don't think they will arrive before I leave for Cuba on Monday, as we don't have Saturday deliveries.

I will be back on the 24th and will ship everyone's books out on the 25th.

Craig


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanksfor the update. Enjoy Cuba!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang did I slack off on getting in this group buy. Nice pick up guys and really cool to put this together Craig.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Dang did I slack off on getting in this group buy. Nice pick up guys and really cool to put this together Craig.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


We should be having a second GB in the new year


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> We should be having a second GB in the new year


I did read that and you can bet I'll be in it too!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> We should be having a second GB in the new year


ooops it is the new year, later in the new year


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'll get in on the next one Craig 

Awesome of you to do this!

Will bump later! I'm out!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

I got confirmation that my order is being shipped today, I'm hoping it get's here early Monday morning, but not holding my breath. I have someone watching my mail, so no worries they will be safe while I'm gone. As soon as I return I will ship them out.

Thank you everyone for your patience and understanding.

Craig


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Great work Craig, thanks for doing all this.

Just so everyone knows, Min Ron Nee has his new book coming out as well. It will weigh about 40 pounds.

I can't make this stuff up.

Cost? Hasn't been announced yet. My guess? Middle four to five figures.

Makes this group buy look even better.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Bob, do you mind if I ask you where you heard all of that? If it's sensitive info, would you mind PM-ing me? Thanks.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

HydroRaven said:


> Bob, do you mind if I ask you where you heard all of that? If it's sensitive info, would you mind PM-ing me? Thanks.


No big secret Dave. Nino's blog...

He has pictures!

He is the Flying Cigar, and his blogs are fun to read. Great travel, unbelievable smokes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm going to be away until the 25th, at which time I will be shipping everyone's books. I'll respond to any post or PM's then as well.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Next time around, I'd love to get in on this!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

bpegler said:


> No big secret Dave. Nino's blog...
> 
> He has pictures!
> 
> He is the Flying Cigar, and his blogs are fun to read. Great travel, unbelievable smokes.


Thanks a lot, Bob!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

GunHand said:


> Next time around, I'd love to get in on this!


+1 looks cool


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't wait! I bought two of these and gave one away in a contest at CBID.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I went to a LCDH I generally do no like like to visit but I wanted this book (They had a handful in stock)! Anyways I picked up one for a friend (Bday gift) and got myself one too. Well presented and a must. I will keep this visible for when Friends want to thumb through and learn more as we Puff on some Cuban leaf!

Anyways thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great job on this group buy guys!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, books are in, I'll start packaging and shipping out over the next 2 days, I'll be posting DC's here once completed. 

They look great BTW!!!


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Craig, you're back from your trip already??


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

cartey said:


> Craig, you're back from your trip already??


Unfortunately yes, heading out for work on Sunday for 3 weeks. Going to work my butt off to get these out first.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome back Craig!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 1/2 done packing, going to work on the rest this afternoon, then the fun part customs and labels LOL


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

i can only imagine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear the trip got cut short, hopefully what time you had was enjoyable:biggrin:. as for the books going out earlier than expected im:banana::banana::banana: :banana: :clap2::clap2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to hear the trip got cut short, hopefully what time you had was enjoyable:biggrin:. as for the books going out earlier than expected im:banana::banana::banana: :banana: :clap2::clap2:


Actually it didn't get cut short, I was there for the full 2 weeks... almost done, just a couple more labels and I'll post DC's and the should be picked up tomorrow for shipping... Expedited 5 Business days hopefully LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

Here's the DC codes, I'll be dropping them off at the post office tomorrow...

jphank/SoCalOCMatt	CX484550080CA
Motrix	CX484551995CA
bazookajoe8	CX484551859CA
MxRacerCam	CX484549784CA
Gojohnnygo	CX484551258CA
Slap1914	CX484552718CA
V-Ret	CX484551417CA
Marcm15	CX484552372CA
protekk	CX484552580CA
Bunner 8137738487104830
usrower321	CX484552117CA
zlc410	CX484551575CA
[email protected] CX484548625CA
crgcpro	CX484552240CA
skfr518/cartey/Aninjaforallseasons	CX484549435CA

Rays98GoVols	Pending
shuckins Pending


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

When you guys receive the book, tell me your impressions, I might be interested on buying one on my own as a coffee table display! (sad I missed the group buy!)


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> When you guys receive the book, tell me your impressions, I might be interested on buying one on my own as a coffee table display! (sad I missed the group buy!)


The pictures don't do it justice, I'm glad I got one...

Vitulla will be running a second GB


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Craig, just wanted to say thanks again for doing this. I can't imagine the effort it's taking as I don't even like wrapping up a few Christmas presents each year. :canada:


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Craig~~Thank you very much for this group buy and all the work you have done!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Craig, just wanted to say thanks again for doing this. I can't imagine the effort it's taking as I don't even like wrapping up a few Christmas presents each year. :canada:


The hardest part was finding the right size boxes... LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

protekk said:


> Craig~~Thank you very much for this group buy and all the work you have done!


I needed something to do LOL


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds great Craig! Welcome back and thank you for doing all the hard work with this group buy.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Craig, thank you so much for the hard work to put this together and those damn customs forms!!
Can I give you a kiss?


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Craig - really looking forward to this book!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Books dropped off at the post office, everyone should be getting them in 4-10 business days...

If there are any issues please PM me so I can resolve them.

I will be on the road starting Sunday but will be checking in regularly.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

The book landed today!! Nice presentation and cant wait to start reading!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

protekk said:


> The book landed today!! Nice presentation and cant wait to start reading!


Glad it made it safe...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Update as of today...

jphank/SoCalOCMatt CX484550080CA - Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country


Motrix CX484551995CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


bazookajoe8 CX484551859CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


MxRacerCam CX484549784CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


Gojohnnygo CX484551258CA - Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country


Slap1914 CX484552718CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


V-Ret CX484551417CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


Marcm15 CX484552372CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


protekk CX484552580CA - Item successfully delivered


Bunner 8137738487104834- Item successfully delivered


usrower321 CX484552117CA - Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country


zlc410 CX484551575CA - Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country


[email protected] CX484548625CA - Item successfully delivered


crgcpro CX484552240CA - Item has been received at the delivery office in the destination country


skfr518/cartey/Aninjaforallseasons CX484549435CA - International item has arrived in a foreign country


shuckins CX848574188CA - International shipment has arrived in a foreign country


Rays98GoVols Pending


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Got them today, truly awesome thank you sir for your help in obtaining this.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Got them today, truly awesome thank you sir for your help in obtaining this.


Anytime, glad to help out fellow B/SOTLs


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Got mine today and in great shape. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Got mine this afternoon after work. Can't put it down! Thanks again!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great to hear guys, enjoy


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, wish I saw this too! Great GB and RG for you!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zeebra said:


> Damn, wish I saw this too! Great GB and RG for you!!


Vitula will be doing a second one in the future.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tonights Update:

jphank/SoCalOCMatt CX484550080CA - Item has been Delivered 

Motrix CX484551995CA - International item has arrived - Notice Left

bazookajoe8 CX484551859CA - International item has Arrival at Unit

MxRacerCam CX484549784CA - International item has been Delivered 

Gojohnnygo CX484551258CA - Item successfully delivered

Slap1914 CX484552718CA - International item has passed through ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007

V-Ret CX484551417CA - International item has Arrived at Unit

Marcm15 CX484552372CA - International item has passed through ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007

protekk CX484552580CA - Item successfully delivered

Bunner 8137738487104834- Item successfully delivered

usrower321 CX484552117CA - Item successfully delivered

zlc410 CX484551575CA - Item successfully delivered

[email protected] CX484548625CA - Item successfully delivered

crgcpro CX484552240CA - Item successfully delivered

skfr518/cartey/Aninjaforallseasons CX484549435CA - International item has been Delivered

shuckins CX484574188CA - International shipment has Processed Through Sort Facility ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 

Rays98GoVols Pending


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Got mine! Awesome book. Thanks again Craig


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

My book was waiting for me when I got home. Thank you Craig!


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Add me to the next group buy!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Count me in for the next one!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Got ours. hand delivery to the other person Saturday


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine is here Craig Thanks very much for all your efforts!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tonights Update:

jphank/SoCalOCMatt CX484550080CA - Item has been Delivered 

Motrix CX484551995CA - Item successfully delivered

bazookajoe8 CX484551859CA - Item successfully delivered

MxRacerCam CX484549784CA - Item successfully delivered 

Gojohnnygo CX484551258CA - Item successfully delivered

Slap1914 CX484552718CA - Item successfully delivered

V-Ret CX484551417CA - Item successfully delivered

Marcm15 CX484552372CA - Item successfully delivered

protekk CX484552580CA - Item successfully delivered

Bunner 8137738487104834- Item successfully delivered

usrower321 CX484552117CA - Item successfully delivered

zlc410 CX484551575CA - Item successfully delivered

[email protected] CX484548625CA - Item successfully delivered

crgcpro CX484552240CA - Item successfully delivered

skfr518/cartey/Aninjaforallseasons CX484549435CA - Item successfully delivered

shuckins CX484574188CA - International shipment has Processed Through Sort Facility ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 

Rays98GoVols Pending


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

All books from GB1 have been delivered.

Here's a list of those of you who have said you would be interested in the next GB, please confirm with the amount you want. I'll pm you with full cost for confirmation.

I'm in need of some boxes to fit the books, 9" X 12" X 2", this has been such a popular buy I had to break down large boxes and make shift some for the first buy. Unfortunately our postal service doesn't provide boxes, so I would need to increase the cost to cover the boxes. I would not feel comfortable shipping these any other way (ie bubble envelop) or they could be damaged. If anyone has any ideas on how to get me a box of US Flat rate boxes that would fit the books, I'm open to suggestions.

*To be confirmed for GB2.*
? Dark Rose
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? Breezy818
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd be interested depending on final cost shipped.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> I'd be interested depending on final cost shipped.
> 
> Thanks
> Ray


Probably around $53 give or take $1 or $2


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Count me in for 1 on the next GB. Thanks for spearheading this.

Confirming for 1. Thx!


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Probably around $53 give or take $1 or $2


Count me in.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Craig... thanks for doing this man! My book looks great!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Craig
please add me to the list of the next group buy


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes please add me to group buy number 2. Would love to have one of these! Sounds awesome!

Doc


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

All books from GB1 have been delivered.

Here's a list of those of you who have said you would be interested in the next GB, please confirm with the amount you want. I'll pm you with full cost for confirmation.

I'm in need of some boxes to fit the books, 9" X 12" X 2", this has been such a popular buy I had to break down large boxes and make shift some for the first buy. Unfortunately our postal service doesn't provide boxes, so I would need to increase the cost to cover the boxes. I would not feel comfortable shipping these any other way (ie bubble envelop) or they could be damaged. If anyone has any ideas on how to get me a box of US Flat rate boxes that would fit the books, I'm open to suggestions.

*Confirmed*
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1
avitti - 1
NavyPiper - 1

*To be confirmed for GB2.*
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd love one! Thanks!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I think USPS gives away flat rate boxes. I'll check and maybe we can get some to you...

I'll let all know what they've got a available. I gotta go out of town for a couple days, so will report back hopefully Monday if that helps... Or at last resort i wouldnt have a prob sending a few extra bucks for a box.

Doc


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

All books from GB1 have been delivered.

Here's a list of those of you who have said you would be interested in the next GB, please confirm with the amount you want. I'll pm you with full cost for confirmation.

I'm in need of some boxes to fit the books, 9" X 12" X 2", this has been such a popular buy I had to break down large boxes and make shift some for the first buy. Unfortunately our postal service doesn't provide boxes, so I would need to increase the cost to cover the boxes. I would not feel comfortable shipping these any other way (ie bubble envelop) or they could be damaged. If anyone has any ideas on how to get me a box of US Flat rate boxes that would fit the books, I'm open to suggestions.

*Confirmed*
reezy818 - 1
Raycarlo - 1
avitti - 1
NavyPiper - 1
GunHand - 1

*To be confirmed for GB2.*
? J. Drew
? Starbuck
? php007
? fuente~fuente
? GunHand
? Rays98GoVols
? ShawnBC
? zeebra
? joshbhs04
? whodeeni


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for doing the Craig. Got mine last week and love it!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Please refer to Vitula's post http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/323092-world-habano-group-buy-2-a.html for Group Buy 2


----------

